# Scrap Stock



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Someone ask what they can do with all the scrap stock/cut offs.

Here's just one of many things,,,it's a old project that I had in the shop and I just got it done this weekend ,,,I didn't like the way is was coming out so I put it to one side then I said the heck with it and glued it up,,,,it's going to hold the car/truck keys by the back door..  (the key keeper ) little dog in the old shoe..

Made with old Pine,Walnut,Cherry,Maple,Poplar .

I need to screw the hangers in place on the bottom of the shoe sole but other than that I'm done with this one.. 

You will also see a Fox Bank, the tail comes off to get the money out. 



You will also see a new T & G set I got to put in 3/8" wide T & G slots down to 1/32" if needed...plus a set of bearings that will let me put the slot in 1/8" to 1/2" deep...

I got this set of bits off eBay for 54.oo bucks and the bearings from MLCS. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/11pc-1-2-Shank-...8506184QQihZ003QQcategoryZ50386QQcmdZViewItem
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/adapbush.html


===================


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Cool little projects Bob. I really like the key keeper! Nice job Bob. I take it on the Key Keeper the head comes off or? 

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Corey

Key Keeper's head
No, the head is glued on it'a flat board more or less..  about 1 1/4" thick 

I think I'm going to change his eyes, looks like he just got zapped with 220 volts hahahahahaha ...or he just sit down on a old shoe horn..

==========







challagan said:


> Cool little projects Bob. I really like the key keeper! Nice job Bob. I take it on the Key Keeper the head comes off or?
> 
> Corey


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

bobj3 said:


> Thanks Corey
> 
> Key Keeper's head
> No, the head is glued on it'a flat board more or less..  about 1 1/4" thick
> ...


LOL.... OK, I see now that you have to screw in some hooks. Cool!

Corey


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

*Shoe Laces????????????????*

Bj, you are going to put a shoe lace in the shoe, aren't you?  I'd donate a lace but I only have old [email protected] shoes. (Velcro types).  I take it this project wasn't done on the Carvewright? I have to agree about the eyes, but other than that, nice work.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dave
Thanks

No shoe laces,they will just get dirty ,, just a Old shoe look  

No Carvewright machine on this one just the scroll saw job, one part at a time.
I have about 400 eyes on the way from eBay but I got in a rush now I need to pop his eyes out, poor dog, but he gets some new ones this week..  

===============



Dr.Zook said:


> Bj, you are going to put a shoe lace in the shoe, aren't you?  I'd donate a lace but I only have old [email protected] shoes. (Velcro types).  I take it this project wasn't done on the Carvewright? I have to agree about the eyes, but other than that, nice work.


----------



## Drugstore Cowboy (May 17, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> . . . No Carvewright machine on this one just the scroll saw job,
> one part at a time.
> ===============


VERY good job --
Neat piece


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just a update ,the rat got some new eyes  and he lost his run away bride look 


see below



===========


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Now Bj..... that's just down right cool  

I woud love to make one of those for our house except my wife is a stinking cat lover.... lol 

I'm afraid your pooch would put me in the doghouse  

Nice project and thanks for sharing it bud


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Bob

I sure I'm glad you'er back Bud I miss your comments  , talking about CATS and Oct.31st is coming real quick my brother made a BIG cat out of a 1/4" thick plate of steel and put it on his front gate...(it's about the size of a mountain lion on top of the gate) and it's painted dark black..and his boss likes cats also and the dogs see that and just run off off  


==========



Bob N said:


> Now Bj..... that's just down right cool
> 
> I woud love to make one of those for our house except my wife is a stinking cat lover.... lol
> 
> ...


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

bobj3 said:


> Thanks Bob
> 
> talking about CATS and Oct.31st is coming real quick my brother made a BIG cat out of a 1/4" thick plate of steel and put it on his front gate...(it's about the size of a mountain lion on top of the gate) and it's painted dark black..and his boss likes cats also and the dogs see that and just run off off
> 
> ...


Dang Bj..... Does he live at Graceland in Memphis?


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Cool BJ, great little project. I am with you Mr. Noles... no cats allowed  My Scotty eats them 

corey


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

challagan said:


> Cool BJ, great little project. I am with you Mr. Noles... no cats allowed  My Scotty eats them
> 
> corey


Reminds me of a couple that wanted to give us a baby kitten several months ago. I told them we were honored, but had nothing to feed it to..... should have seen the look on their faces


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

*New Eyes*



bobj3 said:


> Just a update ,the rat got some new eyes  and he lost his run away bride look ===========


Definite improvement in the look Bj. :sold:


----------

